# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Marvel DV References

## NoDaniel

The profiles of Marvel's finest.

*Iron Man Inc.*

*Spoiler* for _Issue #1:Controlling Error_: 



There's a new super-group in town, and their name is Iron Man Inc.!Iron Man Inc. consists of three amazing heroes! The charismatic, playboy millionaire Hugh Galahand, who takes the suit of Iron Man to protect his fellow citizens and leads the members of Iron Man Inc. Iron Man Inc. consists of two other members! The sexy, stylish, and smart Jean Grey, who uses her telepathy, telekinesis, and phoenix force to stop even the mightiest of foes! And last but not least, the dark, mysterious Aekley Bugowinz, who takes the persona of the Black Panther! who wears the black, wild cat suit to karate chop crime! They patiently wait at Hugh Galahand's manor for their first mission. They enjoy their lunch when...ERR! ERR! ERR! ERR! ERR! An alarm pierces the ears of our heroes! Hugh checks his computer and finds that the evil 'Controller' is terrorizing Downtown L.A! Jean, zooms to the scene and uses her telepathy to find his weak points. The Black Panther quickly gets civilians out of the way and chops one of the Controller's weak spots, his back! As Iron Man arrives, Jean (Phoenix) throws two cars at Controller! BOOM! WHAAAM! The Controller is weakened, leaving a final blow for Iron Man! WHACK! Iron Man headbutts the evil Controller, defeating his evil plan on controlling the minds of the city! Our heroes leave the scene for a rest, and return to their lives.

----------


## NoDaniel

*Iron Man*
_Sindred_

*Alias:* Hugh Galahand
*Age:* 32
*Gender:* Male
*Level 1*

*Health: 40/40*

DEX: 7
INT: 9
STR:10
WILL: 25

*Powers:* N/A Wealth

*Skills Attained:*

*Inventory:*
*Costumes:* Iron Man's Armor (worn)
*Hide-Out:*


*Spoiler* for _Equipment_: 



 N/A






*Notable Achievements:*

*Issue Appearances:*

----------


## NoDaniel

*Black Panther*
_Mancon_

*Alias:* Aekley Bugowinz
*Age:* 21
*Gender:* Male
*Level 2*

*Health: 25/25*

DEX: 6
INT: 5
STR: 7
WILL: 8

*Powers:* Strength (+2 Attack), Speed (+1 Will), Stamina (+1 Will)

*Skills Attained:*

*Inventory:*
*Costumes:* Black Suit(worn)
*Hide-Out:*

*Spoiler* for _Equipment_: 



 N/A 






*Notable Achievements:*

*Issue Appearances:* _Iron Man Inc. Issue#1: Controlling Error,_

----------


## NoDaniel

*Phoenix*
_Erii_

*Alias:* Jean Grey
*Age:* 22
*Gender:* Female
*Level 2*

*Health: 30/30*

DEX: 15
INT: 22
STR: 8
WILL: 15

*Powers:* Flight, Telepathy, Telekinesis, Phoenix Force, Education

*Skills Attained:*

*Inventory:*
*Costumes:* Gold n' Silver(worn)
*Hide-Out:*

*Spoiler* for _Equipment_: 



 N/A 






*Notable Achievements:*

*Issue Appearnances:* _Iron Man Inc. Issue#1: Controlling Error,[/_

----------


## Indeed

So, what is this?

----------


## Ezpata

> So, what is this?



Wondering the same here.

----------


## Siиdяed

NoDaniel briefly did an irc game in the same vein of the DC DV thing I've been doing.

It didn't last long.

There are a fair few things in this sub-forum that are reference material for irc games (which we tend to play in #sindred's_office if you're interested - we've done some interesting settings and such that haven't got much in the way of reference or logs on here).

----------

